# Passport or New Identity Card?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Our Passports have expired and @ £80ish for renewal have been thinking.

The new Identity card, available to us who reside or work in the NW of England means we can use it....

As a passport when you’re travelling within the European Economic Area (EEA) and Switzerland (National Identity Card only)

It costs £30!

What are peoples opinions?

We don't venture outside Europe (I don't like to fly and we cannot afford it anyway!).

So?

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd not heard of these.

Given that we've never had our passports looked at in Europe anyway...

I think I'd do a little more research first however to make sure it is recognised and I'd perhaps get it translated to the language of whichever country I'm going to visit. If a UK resident doesn't know about them then what is to say that some Italian policeman will accept it - ?

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cards*

I was under the impression that a lot of European citizens already have ID cards?

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cards*



teemyob said:


> I was under the impression that a lot of European citizens already have ID cards?
> 
> TM


Yes, most do, but I didn't realise there were any available to UK citizens. Why can only people from the north of England get one ?

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Cards*



Grizzly said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression that a lot of European citizens already have ID cards?
> ...


Because we are very Special! and don't moan as much as them Southern lot

As are the 16-24 year old people who live in London! :wink:

Just think of us as pets (Guinea Pigs)

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Fascinating ! I've just been looking at the website:

http://idsmart.direct.gov.uk/who-can-get-the-card.html

If I subscribe to the IPS newsletter can I have one ???

Not the clearest conditions. I take it you will be OK even if your passport has expired /

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Register*



Grizzly said:


> Fascinating ! I've just been looking at the website:
> 
> http://idsmart.direct.gov.uk/who-can-get-the-card.html
> 
> ...


No doubt if you live outside the NW or Young London, you will get yours free or if it is a success, charge you £80!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

I don't think you would have any problem having your ID card accepted by an Italian official as proof of identity. I would be more concerned about it not being accepted by UK officials on returnto GB. Remember that UK is not in Schengen. Perhaps they will be looked on like the old British Visitors Passport? 
saluti, 
eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

News to me too G. Teemyob, I would have thought it was a no brainer given the conditions you intend to apply.

peedee


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

How long are they valid for?

I think it would be the ID card for me


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*10*



MeFeinMcCabe said:


> How long are they valid for?
> 
> I think it would be the ID card for me


10 Years


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

with an ID card you can travel the whole EU, Norway and Switzerland without any problems. 

Even UK! :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I wouldn't rush. As far as am aware, the Conservatives are less than keen on ID Cards and the scheme may not survive very long if they end up leading the next government.

http://tinyurl.com/yjnckg2


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

My National Identity Card arrived earlier this week.

When you receive the application form you have to phone for an appointment. On arrival at the Border and Passport Agency offices the form is checked and you are asked to supply 5 security question/answers from a given list of 25 - for example, Favourite Film, Honeymoon Destination, Favourite Person etc. they also relieve you of £30.00.

You are then taken to a interview room where your fingerprints, photo image and signature are all electronically recorded for embedding within the chip in the card.

The whole process took about 30 minutes though it would have been quicker had I not had an officer who was not the sharpest knife in the box!!

The card arrived through the post 72 hours later.

I plan to use it instead of a passport when travelling within the EU though I will carry my passport as a back-up in case of problems.

I have no issue with Identity Cards - as someone else mentioned, in the majority of other countries carrying a means of identity is mandatory.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prints*



summers said:


> My National Identity Card arrived earlier this week.
> 
> When you receive the application form you have to phone for an appointment. On arrival at the Border and Passport Agency offices the form is checked and you are asked to supply 5 security question/answers from a given list of 25 - for example, Favourite Film, Honeymoon Destination, Favourite Person etc. they also relieve you of £30.00.
> 
> ...


Shall be my first time for fingerprints and would also carry my old Passport.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

How many cards do we need. Driving license could also hold required information.
I carry a scanned and reduced size copy of my passport in my wallet . It has been laminated for protection. 
Lady p and the children always carried one too.


£50 seems a good saving to me.

Dave p


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If the Conservatives win the election, they are likely to scrap the whole ID thing. Not sure where that will leave people who have already got ID cards - and particularly if they haven't got passports.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*ID Card*

Cant you see that this is the thin end of the wedge. ID cards through the back door!! Big Brother is big enough without having ID cards. Get a passport that is all you need. What is it that we need ID cards. They wont stop any terrorist!! If we go down this road then how long before we are compelled to carry it with us 24 7. The police will be given the powers to demand to see it with an offence /power of arrest if you have not got it with you. 
I'm a retired police officer and I truly believe that this is where this road will lead.

Neil


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

summers said:


> My National Identity Card arrived earlier this week.
> 
> When you receive the application form you have to phone for an appointment. On arrival at the Border and Passport Agency offices the form is checked and you are asked to supply 5 security question/answers from a given list of 25 - for example, Favourite Film, Honeymoon Destination, Favourite Person etc. they also relieve you of £30.00.
> 
> ...


Why have you bothered getting one if you have a passport?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Until they become a familiar sight not all officials will know what they are, that could lead to delays while they check their validity.

I will not be buying or carry an ID card on principal, but think the well recognised passport is a safer bet, Alan.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

My passport will expire in 2011 and I will renew it while I still can. If you were born outside the UK or if one or both of your parent(s) were originally not British nationals or born outside the UK then your right to a British passport tends to be a bit of a political football - the rules can change - and it is better to be safe than sorry. 

Also the £Billions ID card system is an expense too far and the next Government is likely to scrap it as unaffordable. Experts say ID cards have no value in the war on terror - where that will leave ID card holders .. who knows? Getting a refund could prove tricky. Plus, they will keep your personal details, fingerprints etc on their Database regardless.


SD


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: ID Card*



NeilandDebs said:


> Cant you see that this is the thin end of the wedge. ID cards through the back door!! Big Brother is big enough without having ID cards. Get a passport that is all you need. What is it that we need ID cards. They wont stop any terrorist!! If we go down this road then how long before we are compelled to carry it with us 24 7. The police will be given the powers to demand to see it with an offence /power of arrest if you have not got it with you.
> I'm a retired police officer and I truly believe that this is where this road will lead.
> 
> Neil


Totally agree with Neiland debs - Its too much like big brother 1984 and all that George Orwellian stuff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've received the official advert through the post today, and have asked for two application packs to be sent. It's just pity that the ID cards don't include finger prints and DNA profiles to make them more secure.


----------

